# AD help with salary! Please!



## Geodan

Dear Expert Expats

I got an offer from ADCO in AD (geologist grade 14)

Base Salary 18,763
Other allowances 8,300
Housing is supplied (otherwise a max of 150,000 pa can be used)
School Allowance 20,000 pa per child (we got a 6 year old and a 3 year old)
100,000 (every 48 months) for vehicle which can be borrow at no interest (not an allowance)
49,000 furniture allowance (one time payment)
Company insurance for all 4 of us (Not 100% on what this means is it public or private?)
1.5 months gratuity (end of service)
Performance Bonus
Memberships to club hotels (Not sure which are these)
Tickets and utilities are included in under "General allowances"

Will this be OK to live with two kids and wife? What can I expect of this accommodations? What to expect for bonus ( 20-30% year salary?)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Tercia

Hi,

This is pretty much what they would offer an expat in the oil industry. This is quite OK (note OK) to live on. Major expenses here are rent and schooling. The 20,000 wouldn't go much towards a good school (maybe a little more than half the yearly fees). Also, I bet it is only for kids above 6. The 150,000 towards the rent would get you a good 3BR+hall+2.5T and maybe a store thrownin, in a good location in the city, or a 4BR+hall+3T outside the city (say half hour or 45 mnts drive, which is fine). Food isn't expensive, unless you plan to go out every day. Weekly grocery might cost you 300-400 at a good supermarket. 
The Insurance means 20 bucks when you see the consultant and 20% of meds or minimum 30. But vaccines and dentals are covered.
Bonus - I doubt it would be 20-30%, but can't say... But it would be on basic, not on total salary.
However, as far as I know the chances of getting promotions or yearly increments is a bit slim..! Hope that helped..

Tercia


----------



## Geodan

*Thanks!*

Thanks a lot Tercia!



Tercia said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is pretty much what they would offer an expat in the oil industry. This is quite OK (note OK) to live on. Major expenses here are rent and schooling. The 20,000 wouldn't go much towards a good school (maybe a little more than half the yearly fees). Also, I bet it is only for kids above 6. The 150,000 towards the rent would get you a good 3BR+hall+2.5T and maybe a store thrownin, in a good location in the city, or a 4BR+hall+3T outside the city (say half hour or 45 mnts drive, which is fine). Food isn't expensive, unless you plan to go out every day. Weekly grocery might cost you 300-400 at a good supermarket.
> The Insurance means 20 bucks when you see the consultant and 20% of meds or minimum 30. But vaccines and dentals are covered.
> Bonus - I doubt it would be 20-30%, but can't say... But it would be on basic, not on total salary.
> However, as far as I know the chances of getting promotions or yearly increments is a bit slim..! Hope that helped..
> 
> Tercia


----------

